# WOOD: Cordless Tool Station



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just finished and hung this neat little "Cordless Tool Station" that I saw on the WOOD website. It was one of those fun little projects and really helps to get all those chargers and batteries out of the way. It would be a good project for a beginner.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. A very convenient way of keeping all of your cordless things in one place. First step to a happy, efficient shop, is organization and this unit definitely provides that. Great work.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I built one very similar to that a few months ago. It was a much welcomed addition to the shop and has served me well so far. Great looking build!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Its always good to have things organized. Nice station.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> I built one very similar to that a few months ago. It was a much welcomed addition to the shop and has served me well so far. Great looking build!


I built a version of this a few months ago as well. It has proven very useful. I intend on building another style shortly to put at my brothers shop, which is where the rest of my tools are kept.

Mark


----------

